# A Town Called Edgar



## LawnDart (21 May 2005)

I live in southern Ontario.

Recently, as part of my job, I went to a town called "Edgar" where I did some job related training.

The interesting thing about this town of "Edgar" is that it's a former Air Force Base near the town of Orillia. Everything is still there. PMQ's, the shell of a Canex, the old Radar Station, HQ shed, etc. But it's deserted.

I'm just wondering if anyone out there has ever been to this government of Canada site? It's not used for anything that I can see, but I can't imagine a better place for FIBUA training. I mean, the place is essentially a small, deserted, town and is close to T.O for Militia, Pet and Meaford for the Royals etc. It's still owned by the Government. Does the CF have plenty of FIBUA sites these days, or is this place a missed opportunity?

Anyone out there please advise?


----------



## dw_1984 (21 May 2005)

EX Domestic Guardian
25-27 Feb 05

DRU EX w/ RCMP/OPP


----------



## pronto (21 May 2005)

Edgar was a Radar Station. Part of the Pinetree line. It was built in the 50s by the USAF, and transferred to the RCAF in the late 50s early 60s. It was part of an overlapping North American Radar system which included The following lines: DEW, BMEWS, Mid-Canada and Pinetree lines. Nice base too! my father worked there in 61-64. We stayed in Barrie, but a lot of dependents lived there. I visited quite a few times. There are dozens of ex pinetree and mid-canada line stations all across the country. Some are still in use (CFS Barrington, Nova Scotia). Some are in other use (CFS Foymount, used as a movie set), and some are abandoned (Alsask, Edgar etc)

PM me if you want more info....


----------



## George Wallace (21 May 2005)

For those who may have lived in the Pintree Line ( http://www.pinetreeline.org/locations.html )  here is a site for you:

http://www.pinetreeline.org/


----------



## chrisf (21 May 2005)

It's been thought of by many people many times I'm sure, but, locally at least, when the idea of using a closed transmitter site as a FIBUA training site came up, it was determined that...

- After years of being closed with no heat, the building had a serious mould issue.
- The building is not structurally sound.
- Due to the interior falling appart, there was a high content of lead dust from the paint and a asbestos dust from the insulation.


----------



## pronto (21 May 2005)

Thanks George... I forgot to put in that URL... There is a Mid Canada Line set as well... http://www.lswilson.ca/mcl.htm. There were fewer dependents on the MCL, but some of the bases had PMQs, Especially the section control stations.

SigOp: You are quite right - it cost a pretty penny to make foymount ready to use as a movie set.

A lot of the places where CFSs  used to be kept the rec hall for sports. Usually three or four sheets of curling ice too.

Cheers


----------



## chrisf (21 May 2005)

It's a shame though, particularly the mould/lead/asbestoses issues, particularly if a base was about to be torn down... imagine... disposable buildings for FIBUA... if you want to blow a wall for an entry, you could...


----------



## FastEddy (21 May 2005)

LawnDart said:
			
		

> I live in southern Ontario.
> 
> Recently, as part of my job, I went to a town called "Edgar" where I did some job related training.
> 
> ...




Maybe this is a bit off topic,  sorry, but is this a voice from the pass.

Well in 1950 the C Pro C School used to be in Borden and Edger (RCAF Radar Station) had a large contingent
of WD's. And for some reason members of the C Pro C were always very popular and WELCOME at the Base.
In those days the Air Force always had Superior quarters and facilities. So the WD's Lounge was a dream come
true in more ways than one. I don't know what the Bases have today, but the OR.s Canteen was in one side of a "H" Hut. Sure brings back memories.


----------



## GIJANE (24 May 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> For those who may have lived in the Pintree Line ( http://www.pinetreeline.org/locations.html )   here is a site for you:
> 
> http://www.pinetreeline.org/



ahhh yes Pinetree, I lived in CFS Sioux Lookout, crappiest place ever, we lived in trailers  

Jane


----------



## pronto (24 May 2005)

Now that's interesting GIJane... at CFS Barrington they had trailers too. I wonder if someone got a deal on 60x12 trailers and towed them to radar stations.... Any other stations with trailers?


----------



## GIJANE (24 May 2005)

LOL I went back to that site and checked out the pics  ;D memories......
those were some crappy trailers!
Jane


----------



## George Wallace (24 May 2005)

pronto said:
			
		

> Now that's interesting GIJane... at CFS Barrington they had trailers too. I wonder if someone got a deal on 60x12 trailers and towed them to radar stations.... Any other stations with trailers?



Almost all the Radar Stations PMQs were 'Portables'.  I lived at CFS White Spruce (Yorkton) in one of those 24' x 60' "trailers".  They were actually two trailers, the same as what you often see going down the highway - Prefab Houses that come in two halves.  The idea being that all those Stations were "Non-Perminant" and had to be largely portable.


----------



## muskrat89 (24 May 2005)

Speaking of which - is there anything at St. Margaret's anymore? (near Chatham)


----------



## George Wallace (24 May 2005)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Speaking of which - is there anything at St. Margaret's anymore? (near Chatham)



Those went sooooo fast.  My Mom was thinking of getting one.  They went for the average price of around $40K if I remember right.


----------



## pronto (24 May 2005)

Woah George! Luxury 24x60.... In Nova Scotia we got 12x60...  hee hee - when you talk about trailers as luxury- you have to wonder!


----------



## GIJANE (25 May 2005)

Where there trailers in St. Margerets too? I lived in CFB Chatham up till a year before it closed.

Jane


----------



## George Wallace (27 May 2005)

GIJANE said:
			
		

> Where there trailers in St. Margerets too? I lived in CFB Chatham up till a year before it closed.
> 
> Jane



The Q's in St Margaret's that I say on the News were the 'Standard War Time Style' perminant PMQ that you found on most Bases (like those in Chatham).


----------



## CH1 (29 May 2005)

Beaverlodge, Lolo & Prince George also had trailers.  Beaverlodge had some on base & some in town.  These were given to the town.  Any body else remember these sites?
Cheers


----------



## pronto (29 May 2005)

Beaverlodge - yes indeedy. The others - nope, heard of 'em, but never been. I think Yorkton had some - I seem to recall


----------

